# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/15/08 300 gallon grow out



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's a shot of the 300 gallon grow out tank. I currently have Fredrichsthali, Blue Labridens, a couple P. Loiselli (Yellow Head), and a single H. Carpinte "Rio Salto" and some Metynsis dithers.










Here's a group shot:










I tried a very unique trick to get them to all group together. My goal was to get one specific shot of the Freddies. What I noticed was that when it was time to eat they all came to the top right of the tank. I would then throw in the food and they would swarm. Unfortunately when I did this it would also make the water messy with food particles...ruining the shot. What I did was just throw in a couple pellets to get them excited, then put a small group of pellets on the top of the glass tank lid. Since it was so close to the water they couldn't tell the difference (at least not right away) and start striking at the surface. I wanted to show the big males heads up. Like this:










Here's a shot of the largest male at 5":










And a female in breeding coloration....much brighter yellow:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice fish I wish I could have a 300 grow-out :lol:


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Great looking fish :thumb: 
If I had a 300 Gallon it wouldnt be a grow out :lol:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The last shot doesn't even look like a real fish! Your photography skills are amazing...

And, it looks like you've got all your "models" all figured out!


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mo, Stunning pictures once again. Do you not use the wireless CLS? I see some sort of cord between the Sb flashes.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I just started using the second flash. I like the hard wire. I tried the wireless and got frustrated with the results.

Thanks for the props. i appreciate it.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Awesome Color


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice pics!


----------

